# Transportation from Vancouver to Victoria Island



## piching (Jul 12, 2007)

We are planning a trip to Victoria island next may and am trying to decide how to get there. We may be flyin to Seattle (cheaper from the East ) renting a car then driving to Vancouver spend a night there and then take the Clipper to Victoria island. Does that sound like an economical alternative to flying directly from the east coast to Vancouver and then taking the clipper. Allso where do I get info on the clipper. We would like to take our car on the ferry across to Victoria island so we can drive around there.
Any help on the above from The Experienced will be much appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## ricoba (Jul 12, 2007)

The Clipper was not in Seattle when I lived there, but do any of you old timers remember the Princess Patricia and her sister the Princess Marguerite from Seattle to Victoria...I took that trip as a kid back in the dark ages!

Well I digress...the Clipper runs from Seattle to Victoria.

To get to Victoria from Vancouver, you would take the BC Ferries, that is unless you want to drive back to Seattle.


----------



## BevL (Jul 13, 2007)

Try searching this forum with the word "ferry".  You will find a lot of information about your question.


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 16, 2007)

ricoba said:


> The Clipper was not in Seattle when I lived there, but do any of you old timers remember the Princess Patricia and her sister the Princess Marguerite from Seattle to Victoria...I took that trip as a kid back in the dark ages!
> 
> Well I digress...the Clipper runs from Seattle to Victoria.
> 
> To get to Victoria from Vancouver, you would take the BC Ferries, that is unless you want to drive back to Seattle.



I remember the Princess ships very well having traveled on them many times from Victoria to Seattle  as well as Vancouver many years ago.


----------



## ricoba (Jul 16, 2007)

John Cummings said:


> I remember the Princess ships very well having traveled on them many times from Victoria to Seattle  as well as Vancouver many years ago.



I only took one trip, when I was young.  As I remember it was the summer of the Seattle Worlds Fair & my Grandparents and Aunt & Uncle came and stayed with us.  Part of their trip to Seattle, was a trip on one of the Princess's.  We had a stateroom booked and I remember sleeping with my Grandfather during that time.  As a kid it didn't seem so special to me.  But today, I would love to travel on one of these old steamers with all the mahogany and brass.


----------

